# 5/3/1 Training thoughts?



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Been toying with the idea of a 531 programme for a while now. Has anyone else used it and found it working?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Totaly in the wrong area. Feel free to move.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength

This article got my thinking.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am just unsure if the De Loading phase is needed before increasing more weight


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Please tell us what a 5-3-1 program is, I have no inclination to read shite written to fill other sites.

I've trained with Dorian, Freeman, Heath, Centopani, Ian Harrison, Gary Lister, Shaun Davies and loads of top amateurs, everyone does versions of the same except Dorian and Toney Freeman.

Dorian is finished, Toney is still cutting it, the Freeman method is the way to go in my opinion but please tell me your thoughts first.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Extreme, what is the Freeman way of training?

What do you think of Dorians HIT routines?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorians routines work on people with plenty fast twitch muscle fibres and don't forget he was a mesomorph who responded to anabolics like the vast majority of us never will.

Freeman has adapted a form of rehab training, his theory is if it helps someone who's broken what can it do for someone who's healthy? He's 46, still making gains, training light compared to most pro's and manages to compete all year with no injuries and still keep making gains when all the other guys who turned pro around the same time as him are;

1. finished thru ill health (usually kidneys)

2. in jail

3. dead

I've trained Dorians way and tore my shot bicep tendon. I've not trained for years but have started back on Toney's method and fcuk me, I'm lifting nothing and burning muscles out so fast it's scary. It's higher intensity, lower weight and it brings about a greater mind to muscle link than anything I've ever known due to the level of concentration involved.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Extreme, could you post up a sample routine that you have recently done the Freeman way?


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

531 Works around 4 main lifts. Squats, Deads, Bench and Shoulder press. It runs in a 4 week cycle.

These 4 lifts are monitored and lifted in a certain way.

If it was legs day you would start with Squats.

Week 1 - Lifting 3 sets. Set 1 [email protected]% 1RM, Set 2 [email protected]% 1RM, Set 3 [email protected]% 1RM but the key is on the last set get as many reps out as possible and note it down. You do this for every core lift on each week.

Week 2 - Set 1 [email protected]%, Set 2 [email protected]%, Set 3 [email protected]%

Week 3 - Set 1 [email protected]%, Set 2 [email protected]%, Set 3 [email protected]%

Week 4 is a De-Loading phase running with 3 sets 5 reps @ 40,50,60%

After these 4 weeks are complete add 2.5kg to the upperbody 1RM and 5kg to the Lower body 1RM.

Along with the core lifts chuck in some assistance exercise.

I think it seems a good way to monitor your progress and get gains on your lifts. But do you think its a bit to much BS for what its worth?

Sorry if I offended anyone by posting a link.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

calver11 said:


> 531 Works around 4 main lifts. Squats, Deads, Bench and Shoulder press. It runs in a 4 week cycle.
> 
> These 4 lifts are monitored and lifted in a certain way.
> 
> ...


so basically last set to failure.. same as dorian, same as how i usually train.. the rest is just variations in the detail..

i`m intersted in how the x man does it, cos my way altho great for gauging progress needs a resilient body..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Doug, you fancy putting a thread together for us re the 'Freeman method'? Could make an interesting read if you've got time.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ shameless bump ^^^


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

Tried it for a while but all seemed a little over complicated to me. Switched to stronglift 5x5 instead. Much more straight forward, enjoyable and I'm seeing some great results so far.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Have you seen my easy to use Excel spreadsheet for 531 training here http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=29815


----------

